# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  01/31/2011 - "Extinction-Level Event"

## Oneironaut Zero

*01/31/2011
Dream One (a)
"Extinction-Level Event"*

(This was the most horrifying, emotional set of dreams I have had in a while...)

The Earth had been invaded.
High above what could have been every major city in the world, as far as I knew, massive alien spacecrafts hovered. They had come on the scene and looked down upon us, over the span of about 3 days. We never once got to see what these aliens looked like. Instead, they communicated with us telepathically, without ever having to leave their vessels. At first, they didn't say much. I really don't remember if they said anything at all, the first few days. They just kind of loomed over our heads, apparently observing us. Their intentions, at this point, were completely unclear.

Life somewhat continued, even with the presence of our 'visitors,' looming overhead. One day, I had made a few rounds to see some old friends. I know I saw quite a few of my people, but the only ones that really stood out were my baby's mom (who I'll call "G"), and an old "friend with benefits." There was another ex who I believe I might have seen as well, but I'm not exactly sure. Anyway, at one point, G and girl #2 sort of merged and became one person, with different attributes from both (and, of course, I didn't find this strange enough to become lucid  ::roll:: ). We went to a fast-food restaurant and either the person on the drive-thru headset couldn't hear me, or there was some other reason why the girl(s) ended up having to go inside through a back door, while I pulled the car around front. Later that night, we were back at an apartment that we were apparently sharing, except I had my own room, and she had one. Despite the knowledge that there were enormous, city-sized space-ships hovering high over our heads, it seemed like a pretty normal night. She ended up going to sleep early, and it wasn't until well into the night that I remembered she had the bag of food with her, and it was now locked away in her room. I didn't feel like waking her up to get it, though, and just shrugged it off. The next morning, she was simply back to G's normal self. All resemblance of the other girl had vanished. It was on the third day (I believe) of their occupation, that the aliens finally decided to give us some insight. Not bothering to pay us any door-to-door visits, the beings simply beamed their thoughts into our heads. We were informed, rather matter-of-factly, that our entire species was about to be exterminated, and that, since they had took up positions that would allow their weapons to sweep over the entire planet, any attempts of escape were completely unnecessary. Armageddon was upon us, and there was nothing we could do about it.

Panic. It barely even had enough time to set in, before the bombing began. Thunderous booms shook our apartment, each one seeming as if were right outside our window. I was absolutely terrified - not so much of death, itself, but the thought of suffering _until_ death. G was, surprisingly, not very affected by the situation. She seemed 100% sure that we were not going to suffer; that it would be quick, painless and peaceful. The chorus of explosions - stomping around the area outside - didn't instill the same sort of confidence within me. With my eyes wide with fear, and my voice the epitome of hysteria, I screamed at her the possibility of our building collapsing, and the two of us being caught in the rubble for God knows how long, our bodies broken, buried, and left to die, waiting for hope that would never come. Amazingly, she responded with a scoff. "Pfft. That only happens in movies," she said. I was floored, immediately switching from frightened to furious that she would just dismiss such a likely scenario. I said "what are you talking about?! Being get trapped in collapsed buildings all the time!! Don't you watch the news?!" My tirade was cut short by a few more deafening blasts, even closer than the previous ones. The entire building shook, and I was actually thrown off of my feet. This one apparently rattled G as well, because we both grabbed each other and huddled together on the bed - our heads ducking in unison; hearts jumping out of our chests with each successive bang from outside. 

I was a complete wreck. I don't know that I've ever been so scared. Unable to control my fear, I burst into tears, absolutely terrified of the horrible death that would soon be coming for us. But, once again, G remained rather stoic. She held me close, cradling my head to her, and actually began singing to me to console me! (It was just the most incredible situation, seeing as how I'm usually the one with my head screwed on during stressful times.) Suddenly, there was one final _BOOM_, right on top of us, and everything went black. (The whole thing reminded me of the final scene in _Cloverfield_.) 

In the 3 or 4 seconds of darkness, I received a message. I can't recall if I saw it in my field of vision, or if it was just telepathic. The message was just kind of 'there.' The message was "You and your daughter..." and that was it. I have absolutely no idea what it was supposed to mean, or where it came from. (Oddly enough, my daughter never made an appearance in the dream.)


*Dream One (b)* (FA)
I suddenly 'awoke' on the same bed, eyes full of tears. I looked around the room, which seemed completely undisturbed, and found G sitting on the floor. There were pizza boxes stacked on some of the furniture, and G looked as if we'd just been lounging around the house, shooting the shit all day. Sitting up with a start, I frantically asked her about the aliens, and why the bombing would have just suddenly stopped. She looked at me like she didn't have any clue what the fuck I was talking about. My mind raced. I was thinking that there was just no way I could have imagined all of that. With an extreme sense of urgency, I asked her to tell me what the date was. She didn't know it, so I asked her what day of the week it was, and she said Tuesday. Tuesday, I remembered, was the day that the aliens had actually showed up. I had been transported back to Tuesday...but there were no aliens this time! The only thing I could keep asking myself was 'How is this possible??'

G looked over at the window, a bright light flooding into the room. Passively, she said "that's really pretty," and I was immediately alarmed. I looked out the window, myself, expecting to seeing the bright, swelling light of a nuclear explosion, ready to brace for yet another inevitable shock wave. However, there was no explosion. It was just the sun, rising into the sky, at the beginning of this new day. There really _were_ no aliens, this time. I wasn't able to believe - for one minute - that what I had experienced was a dream. Instead, I figured that I was somehow given another chance at life. I had somehow been transported back to that Tuesday, but without the threat of attack. The human race was no longer in danger of being exterminated. Relief doesn't even begin to describe how I felt. I was practically shaking. The emotions flooded back into me, and I began to cry softly. My eyes remind dry, but if the tears _had_ come, they would have been tears of joy for simply being alive.

(When I woke up from this dream, I felt like I had a hole in my chest. I was completely emotionally drained, and I just sat and stared at the floor for a good five minutes. There is really nothing like honestly believing you are about to die, and then suddenly waking up, safe and sound in your bed. I was numb for a good portion of the day, after coming back from this insane trip.)

----------


## Drokens

Wow, that was a great read. Thanks for posting it. 

Maybe the aliens transported everybodies souls after death, to their previous lives so they could live them out. Like they were just exterminating you for something impersonal and kind of felt bad for taking your lives away. Whatever it was, that was a really cool dream. I loved how the bright light was just the sun coming up.

----------


## Caden

I can imagine your fear.  I had a realistic dream where i was about to be exicuted in front of witnesses in a chair of some kind.  I really thought it was over!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, guys! That's an interesting theory, Caden. It could very well be possible. I don't really recall if I felt any particular malice from them, when they were communicating with us. It was all rather 'business-like.' So it is plausible.  :smiley:  The sun part got me, too. I just thought it was amazing to be expecting something so completely different, and look out the window to a beautiful sunrise.

@Droken: Yeah, those dreams are definitely the most intense for me, too. That feeling of dread is just so real.  ::shock::

----------


## AURON

I'll be back later to edit this post and really read and comment on this....but nice Busta Rhymes title.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'll be back later to edit this post and really read and comment on this....but nice Busta Rhymes title.



Lmfao! I didn't even think of that. Nice.  ::chuckle::

----------


## dakotahnok

*Wow I have Never had a dream like this. Don't get me wrong I have had realistic dreams... But nothing like this. 

What an experience!!*

----------


## dacher2

_I've had scarier, I once had a dream that I got a girl pregnant when I was like 9 or 10. Yeah, that's scary at such a young age. I was mostly scared because I knew my parents we're gonna be beyond furious!_

----------

